# Placement order granted



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Whoop whoop finally PO has been granted so we are moving forward 
We've waited so long for the PO can't belive it's over  
X x x x


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

That's fantastic news!! Yay xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome X happy days.... and they will keep getting better x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Omg amazing news!! What's next?!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fab news mumanddad! Hope things (and sure they will) pick up pace now!


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks ladies  
Got a placement meeting on Wednesday and panel 11th November so the next few weeks will fly


----------



## Kylie47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Whoop indeed! Fab news!     x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Omg so intros pre Xmas?!


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

I am so super excited for tomorrow not sure if I'll sleep tonight
Hopefully lo will be home for Christmas


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations!   
Such exciting times 
x x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hope placement meeting goes well today x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Morning ladies a update from yesterday's meeting
Intros starts in 2 weeks and lo moves in in 3 weeks so excited I could burst


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

So chuffed for you! Glad yesterday went well

Xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fabulous news now mumanddad an nicely in time for Christmas too.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

OMG get shopping!


----------

